
Nvidia’s GeForce RTX 2080 and RTX 2080 Ti Push the Limit of Gaming Graphics - u_cyan1618
http://en.businesstimes.cn/articles/102289/20180828/nvidia-s-geforce-rtx-2080-and-rtx-2080-ti-push-the-limit-of-gaming-graphics.htm
======
css
This blog post is just an outline of the Nvidia PR. I don't know how anyone
can claim it will "Push the Limit of Gaming Graphics" when there aren't even
benchmarks. No one knows how these cards will perform.

~~~
Rotdhizon
This x100. It's weird how so many sites, tomshardware being the most infamous
of this recently, are trying to push the hype on these cards with so little
information.

Take a peep at the comments on this article below \---
[https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-rtx-gpus-worth-
the-...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-rtx-gpus-worth-the-
money,37689.html)

~~~
css
It's not unique to TomsHardware, though they are a prominent offender. Look up
"reviews" for any tech product, almost every article will be mostly copy and
paste from PR. This is on purpose: any marketing agency worth their salt will
have relationships with major publishers to get content promoted and
editorialized. It even happens with indie people with large social media
followings. See the agency Social Native, for example.

tl;dr everything is astroturfed

------
randiddles
> mining-related GPU sales only account for 9 percent of its sales in the
> first quarter of 2018 as the majority of its revenue still comes from the
> gaming sector.

Doubt. is this just me?

~~~
castratikron
You don't have to speculate. Since nVidia is a public company their 10-K tells
you everything [1].

"GPU business revenue was $2.77 billion...OEM sales included $289 million
related to GPUs for cryptocurrency mining."

289/2777 = 10.4%

[1]
[https://s22.q4cdn.com/364334381/files/doc_financials/quarter...](https://s22.q4cdn.com/364334381/files/doc_financials/quarterly_reports/2019/NVIDIA-Q1Y19-Form-10Q.pdf)

------
ilaksh
I am interested to see to what degree the Ray tracing improves realism and is
adopted by major game engines and how difficult it is to use.

~~~
thomastjeffery
The advantage of ray tracing is all about reflections - not just with glossy
reflective surfaces.

A ray-traced scene can have correct reflections, radiosity, shadows, etc.
Reflections also lose their resolution limit, since they are no longer
accomplished with a temporary camera.

As far as usage goes, that is very dependent on an engine's current rendering
pipeline. The main difference would be with the way fragment shaders work.
Instead of rasterizing triangles, you ray-trace a scene.

This also changes the way shadows are mapped, and the way reflections are
done.

Here is a nice page I found with a lot more detail:

[https://github.com/LWJGL/lwjgl3-wiki/wiki/2.6.1.-Ray-
tracing...](https://github.com/LWJGL/lwjgl3-wiki/wiki/2.6.1.-Ray-tracing-with-
OpenGL-Compute-Shaders-%28Part-I%29)

